# July Testers 2ww! Part 2



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Home!

Azailier - sorry that this morning was negative, why don't you retest again tomorrow!? You just never know, lots of love xxxxxx

Treacle - AF pains can be caused by the lurvely progesterone (normally cyclogest!?) Don't worry about your CM! It's not all over for you (((hugs))).

Hollie - fantastic news for you and your dh!  

Sarah - thinking of you!

The 2ww doesn't seem to have any new people transferring across is it all quiet on the tx front?

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th -

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS HOLLIE AND DP

       

Really pleased for you both.Enjoy !!

What a fabulous week of results for the darling buddies!

Love Em


----------



## sarah102 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi Sue
Just to let you know I tested POSITIVE this morning!!!!!!
  
Can't believe it, after doing a first responce at home I then went to the hospital for them to do another and it was the same POSITIVE
I think it may take some time to sink in.
Good luck to everyone else who is testing
Sarah xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well done Sarah!!!! Congratulations to you and DP.
   

love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

well done annette, hollie and sarah

luv pam


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Azailier hang in there hun, you may of tested a little to early hun 

luv pam


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies girls. Still in shock!

Azailier, don't loose hope, I didn't want to test on day 13 because I was afraid of there not being enough hormones and so tested day 14. Hang in there!!

Love Hollie


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi – hope you are all ok.

Congratulations Hollie. Well done!!!

Have had HCG level results back from the hosp. First one was 477 and today was 2140 (they usually like to see the 2nd result double from the first one), so hopefully these are good results.

Have been booked in for my first scan on 29th – hooray.

Love and luck to all.

Love Zoe A
xxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news Zoe   
Good luck for the scan.

Congratulations Sarah  .you must be on . Great news

Love Em


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Sarah - many congratulations to you and your dh!   

Zoe - those hcg levels are fantastic!  29th is my due date!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS HOLLIE & DP 
CONGRATULATIONS SARAH & DP 

Azailier -  try again on your real test day - if I had tested early I am sure it would have been a negative.

Treacle - I had lots of pains during 2ww, some it had to be cyclogest or your body reacting to the tx and hopefully implantation - dont worry!

Zoe - those HCG levels sound good.

Well I did another HPT just to be sure today.........the line is still there and deeper so much happier. Monday is hospital retest to convince them!

Have a fab weekend
Love to you all
LindaJane


----------



## jemma (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi I'm new on the 2ww. Had FET yesterday and test on 22nd July. Its good to see lots of hopefuls out there.

I've just had 2 days off work. Am going back tomorrow. Last time I was on the 2ww (this is only my second time) I had the whole two weeks off and nearly went crazy so in a strange kind of way am looking forward to work to keep my mind off things. Don't know if its a good idea to be active or not but last time didn't work when I rested so I've decided what will be will be and whatever I do (within reason) won't alter that..... Hark at me. I'm sure the closer I get to testing the more bothered I will be!!

Wanted to ask a couple of questions some of you may know the answer to.....

I've noticed people talking about drinking milk. I hate milk and don't drink it but should I be doing so?

Some people have said drink lots of water which I've started to do but have never been told to by the hospital and was wondering what difference this could make?

Good luck to all.

Jem.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jemma - welcome aboard, was it FET ICSI or FET IVF?  If you are happy going back to work, go back! I always worked in the 2ww (had a couple of days off after ET) you just have to do what is comfy for you! As for milk - never bothered and the water is to keep you hydrated, especially if you had lots and lots of follies as it can keep OHSS away!

LindaJane - glad the line is deeper!!!!!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW and congratulations to all the BFPs.

Treacle - less than a week to go! Don't people in early pregnancy complain of AF pains? Ive had a couple of really mild ones today - I think the progesterone does cause this. I'm not finding it too bad, I just feel really tired but that's probably from doing nothing all week 

Good luck Azailier for your retest.

Welcome to the 2ww Jemma


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Sue, Sounds like the 29th is a good date. Can't believe you are nearly there. I remember reading your threads back in Nov/Dec. Good luck.

LindaJane - Good luck for Monday. I'm sure it will go well.

Emile - How are you doing? Hope you are getting ready for your positive next time. I do hope that it works for you.

Love to all.

Zoe A
xxx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you... Had ET today, so am now on the 2ww. My test date is 23rd ^shocked^

Nice to see so many positives. Congrats to you gals ^thumbsup^. 

Good luck for those still to test and big hugs for those who got a BFN ^group^Don't give up.

ZoeW xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Evening ladies

Thanks for your advice - much appreciated. I'm still getting AF pains, but no sign of her yet!! I'm not on cyclogest pessaries, so it can't be them. Had 2 small jabs (about quarter the amount of trigger jab) of pregnyl instead after ET - one on the day of ET and the other on Tuesday - that's it. Well I'll find out in 7 days won't I - just have to be patient for a change   

Sarah ~  on your BFP - fab news!

ZoeA ~ fab results from the hospital - bet you can't wait til 29th xxx

LindaJane ~ Glad to see that line getting stronger. Good luck for Monday ^thumbsup^

Jemma ~ Welcome to 2ww hun 

ZoeW ~ Hi fellow Baby Duster!! Welcome to 2ww hun. Saw your post on cycle buddies board - fab news on the Grade A follies - you must be chuffed. Hope you're taking it easy 

Well I'm off to watch Becki being boo'ed out of the BB house in a mo, so I'll catch up with you tomorrow.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

^cool^ ^cool^Congratulations Hollie & Sarah! ^cool^ ^cool^

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. I'm still in shock. Blood results on Monday maybe it'll sink in then.

Have a good weekend and goodluck to all of you who are testing.

love Annette


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Sue - can you sign me up on the list? I've been watching the 2ww for most of May and June and can't believe I'm finally in it!!!

Had 2 blasts transferred today, one IVF (the biggest fattest one - yeahhhy) and one ICSI. Test date is tuesday 20th.

The embryologist told me one was about to hatch so the next day or two will be crucial for implantation. Planning on staying as horizontal as poss but have to sit up enough to type on here or I'll go mad!!!

Wishing you all love and luck and looking forward to us all getting through this nightmare wait ...

xx Kate


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Welcome and good luck to both Mrs P (Kate) and Zoe!

Wishing you both lots and lots of luck (list updated on page 1)!! 

Kate - those blasts sound brilliant and even better you don't have to wait 14 days!!!! 

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah102 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the congats messages, its great to know we are all thinking of each other, especially for the girls who have had negatives.

Azailier- I hope you are ok and thinking of you xx 

Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats on your bfp's Hollie and Sarah.

Linda Jane - Good luck for Monday.

Laine x


----------



## jemma (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi everyone!! Hope you are all keeping relaxed and positive.

Sue - I had FET from ICSI. Trying to keep positive but its all just a guessing game! Thanks for letting me in on the water and milk, I'll just carry on as normal now.

Does anyone know how many cells a good embryo should have as I'm a little worried mine weren't good enough. Had one six cell transferred and one three cell. Last time round they were both four cells. The hospital always just seems to say 'they're really nice embryo's' but I think they're just saying that to put my mind at rest? Are they more likely to embed if they have more cells?

Hope you all had a good weekend and good luck to all those testing this week 

Jem.


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi girls...

Just to let you know that mines a difinate BFN....  

Good luck to you all...

Just heartbroken...trying to find a way forward...
Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Azailier so sorry to read that this time wasn't to be, sometimes it feels like it's never going to happen, so huge ((((((((((((((hugs)))))) to you and your dh and wishing you tonnes of love.

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Azailier,

So,so sorry to read your news.Its so hard .Sending you and DH lots of  .

Take care,
Love Em


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Azailier - I'm so sorry, hun. Take good care of yourself and good luck whatever you do next. ^group^

Jemma - this may put your mind at rest, but mine were 5 cell and 4 cell, and I tested positive a week ago. Yours sound great - good luck!

Hi to all the newbies and the not-so-newbies, good luck to the imminent testers, hope you don't me lurking!

love
Caroline
xx


----------



## jemma (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Caroline - that does help. Its just good to know what other people have. It'll keep me hopeful for a bit longer.....

Really sorry to hear the bad news Azailier... my heart sank just reading the message. Make sure you and dh keep leaning on each other and you'll get through it eventually. It just makes you stronger and more determined for next time round. Never give up trying!


Jem.


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Azailier, just want to say that I really feel for you, its such a horrible process. Go and treat yourself big time and don't give up. 

Love Hollie


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Azalier, Just wanted to send you a big hug this is such a horrid time for you both. Don't give up sweetie xxx

Minky congrats on your positive. I had 2 4 cells put back, so fingers crossed. Also congrats to all the other positives recently xx

SueL thanks for adding me to the list.

Just managed to get the rest of the week booked off, so I can take it easy. I have a bit of a stressful jo, so it will be nice to be well away.

Take Care
ZoeW xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Azailier, I'm so sorry hun  take as much time out as you need - we're here whenever you need us xxx

Zoe - glad you got the rest of the week off - I've been signed off for the whole 2 weeks, which has been such a relief (hate my stressful job!!). How are you finding the 2ww? Are you going mad yet?

Well the urge to test early has finally hit me, but I'm not going to give in  I'm going to try to stick to my test date of Friday. I don't want to risk a false positive as I've had 2 pregnyl jabs since ET and don't know how long it takes to get out of my system.

At the moment I'm thinking it's a negative - I was quite positive up until yesterday - but haven't been able to stop the tears flowing the last couple of mornings - daft bat that I am! Trying my best to stay positive - honest.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi 

Treacle - had been feeling okay up until today. Have quite a back ache, sore boobs and slit twinges, possible to early for AF, but it gets your brain going and continuously reminds you that you are on a 2WW. Sorry to hear you are feeling negative and weepie just remeber it's not over to the fat lady sings and hopefully that fat lady will soon be you 

Not sure if anyone can help be to understand the embryo grading system. I was told that I had 2 grade 1 - 4 cell embryos. Is embryo quality different to the amount of cells that it has?? I was told that mine were great embies, but now I read that others have 8 cells I'm not so sure. I know that all embryo whatever their grade have a chance..

Thanks
ZoeW xx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Azailier 

sorry to hear that things did not work out for you this time, best wishes for whatever you decide to do next.

Love
LindaJane


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Welcome and good luck to Mrs P. Zoe and Jemma.

Treacle - it is worth waiting to test, if I had tested early it would have been totally negative rather than feint positive! Hang in there!

I had my follow up test at the CRM and a definite bright blue line appeared - WHOO HOO! Scan booked in for next Wednesday - 6 weeks out of 40 the receptionist wrote down - scary stuff.

Good luck to all the 2wwers sending some  from me and DP.

Love
LindaJane


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Zoe,

Glad to hear you're resting up, this bloomin' waiting is tough isn't it? Sometimes I think it would be EASIER to be at work ...!

I don't know the exact grading system for embryos, but it sounds like you had the best quality 4 cells (and two of them!) and if they like it in there they're probably already compacted and implanted and settling in for the long stretch! The trouble with this whole 2ww is that we just can't know.... all the signs we think we feel could be true or false, and all we can really do is get through it. 

I figure this is the closest I've ever been to motherhood, so I'm just going to try and enjoy it for the next 8 days (and counting!!!). Optimism is MUCH more fun than realism .... well, today at least!

Keep your chins up girls, we'll be there before you know it, and this month is positively blooming with BFP's already! It's looking good for us!

I've only just joined this thread so just want to send big hugs to everyone who's had a negative so far. Thank god we have all these lovely ladies to keep us going, I don't think I'd have made it this far without FF.

Best of luck to everyone testing soon...

xxx Kate


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Girls

OMG this is so hard - I only have two more days to wait and I'm getting scared 

I had a dream last night that we tested positive, but Ive started getting negative thoughts today 

I want to talk about it but can't as I don't want to talk negative yet and don't want to get my hopes up by talking positive 

Treacle - how are you coping?


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

I'm Jo and I've been hanging around this site for a few weeks but had a problem with my password so couldn't actually say anything!!

I've had a bit of a rocky road to get to this stage - my follicles didn't grow as quickly as the hospital wanted and they decided that they were going to have to abandon the cycle. I'd had a scan that morning and had one huge follicle and you could see the egg sat there right in the middle of it!! The scan nurse said that it wasn't very often that you see the egg and that made me so determined to make the hospital let me have a little more time. It was as if my 'baby' was there on the screen and I couldn't give up hope. 

They gave me another 48 hrs but didn't hold out much hope but said they'd do a routine scan. I went in and I had 9 follicles - the b*ggers had grown like crazy!! 

So then it was all systems go and I had EC on Monday 5th July and got 9 eggs, 8 were suitable and 6 fertilized. I had one embryo put back in on Wednesday 7th July and here I am playing the waiting game. 

Sorry about the long thread but I had lots to say!!

Lots and lots of love and luck to everyone in waiting,

Jo xx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Jo

Welcome to the 2ww. It sounds like youve had a tense time  but it certainly sounds like there is a determined egg in that lot. I hope the next two weeks go quickly for you. I'm nearing the end of my 2ww at last. 

Good luck


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Sammy,

So sorry to hear you're struggling - no need to talk just let it all out on here, you'll soon have a flood of well-wishing and support to keep you going. Is this your first cycle? This is my first, and it really is so hard to do just nothing, and especially feeling you can"t bear to hope or dream for success. I just don't feel any different, and deep down expected I would somehow 'know' whether it had worked or not. So much for womean's intuition!

Welcome Jo, and what a story! Well done you for persevering. How have you done so far on the 2ww?

All best to both of you for the time to speed by towards BFP's for all!

xx Kate


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks Mrs P 10 days and counting for me. Hope it's a good month, lots of BFP so far 

Jo - Welcome, looks like you've got a fighter, best of luck xx

Treacle - How you doing today hun? Not long now xx

Sammy04 - Sending you lots of dust over the next 2 days   

I am in the worst mood ever today ^furious^not sure why. Hope I feel better tomorrow.

Take Care all
Zoe W x


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello, 

Thanks for the reply – its nice to feel wanted. I’ve felt like a little experiment over the past few weeks. You’re right about it being a tense time. I got accepted for the IVF on the Tuesday and flew off on holiday to New York then Las Vegas on the Sunday so I had no time for a proper injection lesson and had to do my injections on holiday. We got delayed 48 hrs coming home so had two days of injecting in airport toilets and shopping malls!! Then on the first night stuck in the airport af arrived!! 10 days early I might add. What a nightmare. 

All I can think is that I’ve been through so much to get this far that its meant to be. 

I’m on day 7 but they’ve told me not to test until 26th so it looks like I’ve got a longer wait than most people for some bizarre reason. 

Jo xx


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello Kate, 

I'm doing okay so far. I stayed home last week but for some mad reason I thought that maybe coming in work would do me good this week. I was started to analyse every single twinge and pain and my sister who had her first baby (after 2 months of trying!!) in January kept visiting with 'good advice' so I needed to make a run for freedom. 

Its so difficult to not get completely sucked in my everything that's going on isn't it? I don't seem to be able to think about anything else but I guess that natural. 

How are things bobbing along with you? Are you coping? 

Jo xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Linda Jane ~  to you and DP. So pleased that you've finally got confirmation from your hospital - what a week of waiting you've had  Good luck for your scan next week xxx

Zoe ~ I really beat myself up over the grading of our embies. We had grade 3 embryos (intermediate; average, in the middle, not good, not bad), a 6 cell and a 2 cell. My others were all 2 cell and weren't suitable for freezing. I convinced myself that the embies weren't good enough and my Consultant said that the grading was more to do with whether the embryo would survive the freezing and thawing process for FET. He said they'd had plenty of pregnancies from poorer quality embryos. It's whether the embryos start to divide and continue to divide that's important. The fact that your embryos got to 4 cells by ET is a fab sign.

Mrs P ~ what a fab positive attitude you have - rub a bit off on me will you 

Sammy ~ hi hun, blimey - 2 days  Know what you mean. I bought a pack of clearblue tests today, but I'm still not resisting - I'm going to wait until Friday (unless AF arrives before then!!)

Jo ~ welcome to the 2ww - wishing you tons of luck xxx

Jemma ~ how's it going?

Sue ~ How are you feeling? Only 2 weeks til you meet your little bundle of joy - bet you're so excited (and nervous!)

Well, like Sammy, I'm a tad nervous. Still getting AF pains. Boobs are getting really sore now - turned over in bed last night and it felt like I'd put a hot poker on my chest and not the duvet. Normally have sore boobs before AF arrives, but I've never that bad. Let's hope it's a good sign and not blinkin AF -    thoughts.

Just done a preview of my post and it's suddenly gone mad on this thread - that'll teach me to chat on the phone for the last 10 minutes won't it!!

Take Care everyone
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Jo,

Wanted?! You're desperately NEEDED to help us all stay sane. many posts make light work!!

Not really feeling anything so far - totally numb, perhaps heading more towards gloom and doom RIGHT now than wild and crazy optimism but just trying to keep distracted. I have a steady flow of emails from work to keep me a bit busy, and quite a few things that I can do by internet and phone for household stuff as well. We rent out our basement here at home and another 2 bedroom place in North London - one tenant leaves next week and one at the end of August .... yukky timing, but what can you do?!

My hubby left today for my SIL's wedding in NY. I sent her a long email with happy wedding wishes and apologies and regrets etc not be there ... then she just called and hadn't got it so felt bad she thought I hadn't been in contact yet. She's now four months pregnant and didn't seem to understand the concept of the 2ww, and that I won't know if this has worked until next week. Wanted to know if I had any signs or symptoms yet .....arrrghh!!! Perhaps thats why I'm slipping down the greasy pole of despair ...

ah well, big sis arrives to take the first shift of looking after me tonight. She has 3 kids so it must've been about 10 years since we had a girly night in together! Both looking forward to it. Mum arrives tomorrow for 3 days, then little sis for the last night before hubby returns. Our clinic advises total rest during this time, so I'm staying as horizontal as poss. Don't mind too much as its our first go and want to give it every chance, but not sure if I would be able to do this next time around.

Well, enough from me!

Zoe, hope you're feeling better soon - are you at home or work?

xxx Kate


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Kate, 

I understand what you mean about people not understanding about 2ww 100%!!! I came back in work yesterday and despite only telling 4 people everyone in the building seemed to know why I’d been off last week. Someone hollered across the open plan office ‘Oh hi Jo nice to see you back – are you pregnant now then??’. 

Someone else also rang me the day after ET and said ‘congratulations – you must be delighted to be pregnant after all this messing’. People don’t seem to understand that ‘all this messing’ was only to get me as far as ET!!! There are so many hurdles – every day seems like a huge mountain. 

I saw my embryo on the screen before they put it back and they let me say ‘hello’ to it so I’m just focusing on that at the moment. After seeing the egg and seeing the embryo makes it seem like there is a little person inside my tum – then I get scared that its not there any more so I have to stop thinking about it. 

Oh lord – I’m off on my dizzy blonde rambling now!!

Jo xx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Oops Nikki ...posting at the same time! You'll see my positive halo is slipping a little ... ^uts^

Must try harder ....  

 Kate


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Know what you mean Jo, its so hard having seen them and seeing they were SO tiny, can't quite imagine them finding a hold in there! We've had a favourite girls name for a while now and can't help wondering if it's her in there?! Or if in fact she's one of our frosties and we have to wait for next time. ...

Its all just totally nuts. I think by the time you get through the hormones and injections and egg collection and daily reports on embryo growth .... well, lets face it we're all like dizzy blondes on a saturday night right?

xxx Kate


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

All along I've had this idea that I'd have a little girl and I was going to call her Poppy. Everyone who knows about what I'm going through refers to 'Poppy' all the time when I'm having a bad day saying 'Oh but it'll be worth it when Poppy comes' etc. 

When I saw my egg on that scan when I only had one follicle I was convinced that it was her and remember lying there and saying really quietly 'Hiya Poppy'. Oh god I think I'm going to start crying!!! 

So have you had any symptoms whilst you've been on 2ww? I've had bouts of cramps in my tum which terrifies me that AF is on the way but nothing else. Normally if AF is on the way I start to get a bit of bleeding for about 5 days before. I'm not sure when its due anyway because of all the buggering around with the drugs recently. 

Jo xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jo - welcome to FF and also welcome to the 2ww, good luck! Sounds like you know your own body, good on you for sticking to your guns! We only had 1 embie put back too!

Kate - hope your hubby is home soon for you! In the meantime great that you can spend some time with your sister!

Zoe - hope your feeling a bit brighter ^cuddleup^

Sammie and Treacle - hold on in there, you're nearly there, though those last few days are a nightmare! GOOD LUCK!

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Arrhhhhh, I'm next on the list to test 

MrsP - this is our first icsi cycle. I like your positive outlook its got me back on track. It is very hard doing nothing, there's only so much daytime tv you can take and am now totally addicted to Baby Stories on Discovery Health and Big Brother 

WOW Jo you have had a nightmare - something positive must come from that  We werent allowed to see out embies before they were put back due to everything having to be........damn, having a blonde day - what do they call it when everything has to be really clean - is it sterile?

Treacle - I couldn't test early if I wanted too, I'm too chicken! Hold out til Friday - you can do it. At least then you'll know the result is an accurate one. Really wishing you all the best for a good result.

Zoe - thanks for all your  I hope you feel better tomorrow.

Thanks Sue  

I ironically had to take both my cats (5 months old) to be spayed and neutered this week 

 for now


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Oh blimey Jo you've brought tears to my eyes now! What a pair!
What a beautiful name! Ours is Isabella Rose ...hopelessly girly but Rose was the lovely lady who introduced me and hubby.

I had a few cramps after et but I think that was mainly getting used to cyclogest. I get the odd abdomen twinge now and then but nothing I recognise. I don't often get cramps before af so can't figure out if I would be happy or sad to get them now!

Got to run now as sis has arrived, but look forward to catching up with you later!

xx Kate


----------



## clare65 (Jul 4, 2004)

Would like to be added to list of July testers. Had GIFT on 28.6.04 and am due to test on thurs - if I can wait that long. Has anyone else had GIFT This site has been a great source of support in times of cramps, spotting and tingly boobs.


----------



## jemma (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi all. Sorry I've not posted recently, keep playing a battling game with my head and didn't want to bring you all down!!!

Trying to tell myself to be positive but deep down feel very negative. Keep getting pains but can't work out if they're af pains or wind from cyclogest or what!! Wish my boobs would hurt or something. Normally if I get af pains its constant but this pain just happens after I've been sitting down for a while....Also feeling hormonal, bit weepy and down but not as strong as when I'm pre menstrual. I just don't know what I should be feeling!!!!

Welcome to all the new waiters and hang in there to all you others. We will get through this one way or another!!  . Congrats to all you recent positives ^thumbsup^ !

Sorry to be so negative. Will post again soon, hopefully in a more optimistic mood.

Luck and hugs to you all  - Jem


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I am gatecrashing the July two weekers - just wanted to join you - I am having my transfer on Friday - so I guess that makes my test day August.

Wishing you all the very best and many positives.

love
Luisa


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls.
just thought id pop on and say ill be joining you thursday when i have et.im goiong on the sick for 2 week until i go for pg test.i need to relax and maybe go for some shopping therapy.
see you all soon and good luck to all of us ^thumbsup^


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Sammy - not long now!! You can make it  Very excited for you!! I haven't crumbled for daytime tv just yet ... just a lot of v. trashy mags! Any day now I might actually have to read one of my stack of books all staring at me here ....

Jemma - you're just after me, argggghhhh this is hard isn't it! Don't give yourself too much of a hard time for feeling low, its so easy for everyone to insist you must stay positive, but just remember you have some crazy hormones going on and sometimes its best just to feel whatever you feel. Don't forget though that is IS ok to dream! I think we all try and shield ourselves a bit in case we have bad news ( I for one am desperately trying to stay neutral, failing madly most days though ...) but maybe we should enjoy just the possibility while we can .... at least until test date?! Anyway, keep posting even if you don't feel fab - you just know that we're all here and ready for action if you need picking up!

Welcome Joe33, & Luisa!!!!Good luck for ET .... 
And Clare65!!!! Good luck for thursday - not long to go ....

G'night all, and look forward to keeping up with progress and madness tomorrow ... 

xx Kate


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just came on to wish sammy and clare good luck vibes and lots of fairy dust 

I see ur due to test tomorrow

hope that u both get ur BFP's that ur dreaming of 

lots of love


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning!

Clare - I've added you to the list! Good luck!!!!!!!!  From memory I think only a couple of girls have had GIFT before!

Joe and Luisa - good on you for gatecrashing! If the thread fills up by Friday I'll create a new one for July and August testers!!!!!  

Lots of good luck wishes to Sammy and Clare for your tests on 15th and Treacle for 16th!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Morning girlies, 

I hope you are all fine and well this lovely (well actually rainy) morning. 

I wonder if any of you might have any bright ideas as to why my 2ww is actually a 20 day wait? I had ET on 7th July but have been told to test on 26th July. 

Looking at the list people who had their ET after me have got dates earlier than I have. 

Sorry for being an eager beaver but 6 days is 6 days when you're waiting!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Jo, most clinics say wait 14 days from embryo transfer to test day, however some clinics say wait longer (don't know why!). Give your clinic a call and ask them why you have been told to wait 20 days! I agree it's a long time to wait! But I'm not patient and never have been!!!!!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

No idea Jo, why not call the clinic and check their dastardly reasoning?! Mine is only 10 days from ET because I had 5 day old blasts put in ... If I were you I'd be testing on the 21st no doubt about it!!!! Or test on the 20th with ME!!!!!

xxx Kate


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Ps I'm supposed to go in for blood test on 20th and no hpt before ... but thankfully my partner-in-crime big sis is here whilst hubby is away and is conspiring to go and buy an hpt .... I think shes finding the wait even harder than me!

xx


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Ooh thank you - you've got me all excited now!!! I keep thinking 'This time last week I was going to the hospital for ET'.

My lovely little embryo is now one week old - hooray - happy birthday embryo!

Kate - you've got me thinking now about testing on 21st. I'd love to test on 20th with you though. I think I might chance it on 21st just to see what happens. 

There are so many questions with all this. I still can't decide when AF is due. Once I got past that date then I'd feel a little more hopeful. 

Jo xx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Well what a miserable day. I bet the sun would be out if I was at work!

Yesterday was a bad day for me, god only 5days into my 2ww and I'm starting to panic ^shocked^. I have acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully she will chill me out a bit ^cool^. She's great at making me feel strong.

Feeling a bit better today thanks SueL

MrsP I think we all need one of you at home with us, you do a great job of making me feel positive and you don't charge £35 like my acu!!!

Jemma - heres a big hug coming your way ^group^

Treacle - How you feeling today 2 more days hun or have you given in to that urge xxx

Sammy and Clare - Good luck for tomorrow gilies, got everything crossed xx

Luisa & Joe33 - Welcome 

Jo - Just wanted to wish your little embie a Happy Birthday  xx

Catch you all later

Zoe W xx


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Aww Zoe try not to get too stressed out hun. I know that’s easy to say though. I’ve come back in work for my second week because I thought it might take my mind of it but to be honest its made me worse! Everyone seems to have an opinion on my 2ww and some are far from positive. 

I’m still panicking every time I go to the toilet – I convince myself that AF will have shown up even though I’ve had no symptoms of it and I’ve got no idea when its due anyway. I assume that the drugs will have buggered up my cycle so I’m not sure when its supposed to arrive. 

Brave you having acupuncture!! I’ve had enough sticking needles in me in the last month thank you very much. I’m quite squimish so it would probably just stress me out even more. 

Come on now – lovely happy clappy positive thoughts, 

Jo xx

PS Embie says thanks for the birthday hello but where's the cake??


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

There you go - Enjoy! ^birthday2^


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh lordy lordy lordy - what a plonker I am!!!!

Had really bad AF pains last night and told myself I would test on Thursday if they continued. Got woken up in the night with even more AF pains and convinced myself that this was it and AF had arrived. Went to the loo at about 3.00am and nothing. 

Still had pains until I got fed up at about 8am & went to the loo again. Found brown discharge (kind of brown envelope colour - TMI I know!!) - then panicked. I'd already had 2 wees this morning, so I managed to squeeze about 2 teaspoons into a glass and I have to admit - I did a hpt which was negative!!

Now, my advice to all 2wwers is don't test too soon, 'cos it hasn't helped me in the slightest. Although it's kind of softened the blow that it hasn't worked this cycle, I still have to test on Friday. I still haven't come on, I'm day 12 so seems a tad late for implantation bleeding & I'm still none the wiser - although I have to admit that a negative result seems the most likely.

Sammy ~ wishing you tons of luck for your test tomorrow xxx

Zoe ~ you'll feel much more chilled after your acupuncture later - take it easy hun xxx

Jemma ~ keep positive hun xxx

MrsP ~ don't buy that test - hope you can wait xxx

Jo ~ well done for getting through the first week of 2ww xxx

Welcome Joe33, Luisa & Clare xxx

Catch up with you later ladies
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh Treacle hang in there sweetie  you just never know....


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Treacle - don't give up!! 

From my short time on here I've realised that ANYTHING can happen and until its 100% definite then there could always be a surprise round the corner. 

Okay so you were a bit naughty testing early but things could still work out for the best. 

Take care, 

Jo xx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

I have decided I am being a miserable cow for not joining you, so here I am.... 

This is my fourth 2ww so a warning - I probably won't post much, and I've already convinced myself it hasn't worked. So best to ignore me really! 

Transfer was Monday, test date 23rd July.

Treacle, my cycle buddy and fellow dorset girl - do not despair, it isn't over yet. Please don't test again. And implantation can be later than you think you know. Lots of PMA.....

To everyone else, babydust in abundance, here's hoping all our dreams come true 

Love Tinax


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Welcome Tina - we need you! So don't be stranger. It must be much harder to be positive by the time you get to number four, but don't forget .... THIS COULD BE THE ONE!!!

Nikki Treacle lady, the fat lady ain't singin' yet ... brown blood could still be late implantation - maybe just taking its time there and it just might not be enough hcg to register today. Please try and keep a little hope alive for Friday, you just don't know until then. Rest up, try and relax (  ) and who knows you might have a lovely surprise.

Jo I think with all the drugs we can't possibly know when AF is due, going by my regular cycle I was due 2 days before ET! Did you speak to the clinic abot their super conservative torturous test date? If they have a reason it'd better be good ......

Well, if either of my two are still in there they've been in the world nine days now .... treacle you were too late! I bought the test! Ha!
I won't EXACTLY be testing early but I think our clinic has an earlier blood test than most, which will pick up any trace of hcg however small, which certainly might not show up on the test that morning. Still, as my sis said today, if I can at least test at home, myself, then it does hand back a smidgen of control in this yukky business where we hand ourselves over ... whatever will be will be, but at least I'll have an inkling if its to be bad news.

Hope you have fun and chill out with the needles this afternoon Zoe. I went for post-et treatment and did feel better afterwards. That might've been just getting out of the house of course .....

As for the positivity, well, its easy enough to write about .... then I just have to practice what I preach!

Well, I have a few hours alone now, big sis had fun at Kate Camp, we worked out its probably her first night without the kids in about nine years! Mum's arriving next, and I think she'll feel the same ... no bills, no phonecalls, loadsa mags and tv ... its like a holiday looking after moi !!  Very low maintenance ...

Hubby called from new york after having crispy creme (DELICIOUS!!!) donuts and coffee - we both gave up caffeine and as much sugar as poss for 3 months, so he's falling off the wagon big-time now he's done his bit ....

I was feeling a bit sick this morning and couldn't stop the thought 'ooh, must be pregnant' ...... stark raving bonkers, I KNOW ....

One thing with all these hormones around our cat is finally shaping up into a proper 'lap' cat. She's snuggled in right under the duvet (hey its a rainy afternoon I'm allowed to climb back into bed) ....ahhhhh!

Well I think thats more than enough from me .....

how you holding up Nikki?!

 KATE


----------



## snickers (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Had first IUI yesturday, and now have the long 2 week wait. At the moment I am fine about it, but I know by next weekend i will be getting a right state (Test date 27th). 
I always imagine that I have the symptons.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Well I've just gone and done a knicker-check especially for you so I can give you an update (OK, that's a complete lie, I'm checking every hour and it's driving me crazy - I just can't help it ). AF still hasn't arrived. I'm still getting a little brown discharge - no change since this morning. AF pains have subsided a bit, but then I've been finding them worse in the evenings, so we'll see what tonight holds in store.

I've had a few weepy moments today - watching Discovery Health and seeing loads of babies being born didn't help that though - you'd think I'd learn 

As much as I'm trying to stay positive, it's quite difficult. I know I've got to test again Friday morning, so can't have that huge glass of red wine that I fancy tonight. Thanks Tina, Jo & Kate for your lovely messages & for keeping my spirits up - you're all stars xxx

Good luck to Sammy & Clare for tomorrow - got everything crossed for you 

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Snickers - our messages must have crossed. Welcome to the madhouse. I know exactly what you mean about analysing symptoms - I've been terrible.

Wishing you tons of luck xxx

Nikki
x


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Well done Nikki! Not long now ....

Welcome to the madness Snickers! Best of luck for keeping busy - are you at home or work?

xx Kate


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

BTW - I FEEL SICK!! What does THAT mean ....?


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi girls

Another post from me - what's going on?!!

Treacle, keep those positive vibes hon. 

Mrs P - I think feeling sick is a great sign - your embies must be about 9 days old? That's when they implant (about then anyway) - ooohhh, how exciting!!!

Good luck everyone!

Txx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Tina .... wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi there

Just wanted to send a message to Treacle.......

I had brown stuff from day 11 to day 14 (very light and sometimes I thought it had stopped, then it came back a bit). I also became obsessed with knicker checking, anyway I tested postive on day 14, so don't give up hope yet Treacle!!!!!

Love Hollie


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

whhheyyyyy!!!! See that Nikki! Whoo hoo! 

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow by the way - how are you doing out there?


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hullooooooo

Can I join you? Seems like not that long ago I was on the 2ww and here I am again. As usual don't have an official test date but hossie told me if no af by 29th then to give them a call. Probably will test on 26th tho if witch hasn't shown up by then. Had basting on Monday so if we count that as day 1 of 2ww then I am only on piddly day 3!!!! I've got a long way to go!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Welcome Karen-C!!!! How you are going to fill these days then? I'm at home trying to keep busy whilst at the same time resting. Trying to read a book, then a magazine at least but keep flitting on here!

Best of luck to you .... xx Kate


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi again

Kate ~ I started feeling sick last week. It happened a few times. Never at the same time, didn't last long and nothing really triggered it. Just felt icky in my throat & felt like gagging - mmmm nice!

Hollie ~ Thanks for your post hun & congrats on your BFP!!

Karen C ~ hey fellow Baby Duster - welcome back to the 2ww! Got everything crossed for you hun xxx

I'm off to cook tea now - catch up with you later for the next installment of "knicker-check nightmare"

Bye for now
Nikki
x


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Welcome baby dusters Karen C and Tina  Tina looks like we will both be testing on the 23rd ^shocked^

Snickers welcome to the 2ww 

Treacle hows it going hun? Hollies post was positive, it's crazy you just never know     

Had my acupuncture today and feel much more grounded, for how long who knows!! 
Spending the day with my Mum and Sister tomorrow, so that should be fun.

Have a great evening everyone

ZoeW xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Tina - good to have you over here, even if you don't want to "chat" much! Wishing you lots of luck......

Karen and Snickers - welcome across too! Good luck..

Zoe - glad you had a good acupuncture!

Wishing you lots of luck!!!!   

Hang on in there as symptoms can mean anything and nothing......... crap isn't it! 

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET -  Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi SueL

Thanks for putting me on the list

You are so close now - best of luck to you!

Take care

Tinaxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Thought I'd update you - AF arrived this morning, so it's definitely a negative for me this time.

Me & DH kind of expected it and we've spoken about what we'd want to do next - we will try again, maybe later on in the year when we've saved up again.

Sammy & Clare - wishing you tons of luck for your tests today.

Catch up with you later girls
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm so sorry treacle

I pop in each morning to check on the testers and my heart goes out to you x

Just remember i used to be here and look at me now, you will get there, keep it up x

Zoe x


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Treacle & DH I'm so sorry to read your news . Thinking of you both, it's such a difficult time, you need to give each other lots of  hugs.
And heres a big one from me ^cuddleup^

Glad to hear that your not given up! 

Take Care Both of you 

LoL Zoe Wxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Treacle sorry to read your news this morning  . Wishing you and your dh some good time out together and all the best for your next go  

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh treacle I'm so so sorry. I really don't know what to say. You're the first person who has tested since I came on here and its really upset me. I didn't think I'd get so attached to you lot. 

Please take real good care of yourself and do whatever makes you happy. 

Thinking of you, 

Love Jo xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10472

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------

